# How do I jack up my Tiguan to put it on jack stands?



## pbrowne (Dec 1, 2014)

In the past with other, lighter vehicles, I've used a 2' 2x4 on my hydraulic floor jack to raise one side by jacking at the middle of the sill and then placed jack stands at appropriate hard points, not on the sill. I'd do the other side the same way -- slowly, to let the hydraulic jack to roll back. Doing just one side was okay to rotate tires, etc.

I also could find a cross-member or other hard point to jack the front or rear only.

With B-pillar problems and the weight of the Tiguan MQB, I thought that this might cause damage.

I'm sure some folks have jacked up their Tiguans, and I'd like their advice as to how to do so and avoid any damage.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

pbrowne said:


> ....With B-pillar problems and the weight of the Tiguan MQB, I thought that this might cause damage......


You don't have any risk of damaging the vehicle structure no matter what you do. What you want to consider is how to do this without bending the sill and floorboards.

Recall that this design can sustain a massive impact from the side and likely not even effect opening the doors.


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

If you are just looking to get one side off the ground, you can jack from the rear jack point (marked by a downward pointing arrow stampes in the black plastic just forward of the rear wheels) and with most jacks raise it high enough to get both wheels off the ground. I just did this last weekend to rotate tires. 

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 said:


> If you are just looking to get one side off the ground, you can jack from the rear jack point and with most jacks raise it high enough to get both wheels off the ground. I just did this last weekend to rotate tires....


With most weight in the front, I am sure you meant that you can lift the entire vehicle using the front jack point, not the rear.


----------



## jhonyquest97 (Aug 28, 2008)

yea if you get under there and look you'll notice that there is 2 spots with a reinforced area


----------

